
Google Probably Thinks Your Blog is About Disqus - grinnick
http://grinnick.com/posts/using-disqus-remove-their-links
======
jerf
That's strange. Shouldn't Google be using frequency analysis to determine
likely key words? Shouldn't "Disqus" appear so often on high-value sites that
Google decides the word is virtually content-free?

~~~
riffraff
it probably does, webmaster tools shows keywords that are common, which
doesn't mean they are meaningful. That information is mostly to check that you
are not missing out your keywords completely.

For example, any tumblr blog will have "ask", "submit" and "liked" as the most
common words, even though they will have zero weight in your positioning, the
links they are in are likely marked as nofollow and they are blocked in
robots.txt

------
ilamont
Another reason not to use Disqus, in addition to:

* Slow load times

* Overzealous spam triggers

* Poor Twitter/Facebook integration

Yes, this is only one user's experience but it's enough to make me stop
leaving comments on publishers' websites.

~~~
Ricapar
Aside from rolling your own, what are some good alternatives?

------
apetresc
Ironically, now that he's gotten this posted to Hacker News, his blog really
_is_ going to be about Disqus now.

------
blueblob
How Disqusting

